# tca Treatment



## Jamiemrph485 (Nov 7, 2011)

what do you use for TCA treatment of Condyloma acuminatum.  my physician is putting 17000 and 17003 but i am looking at something different???????


----------



## ajs (Nov 7, 2011)

Jamiemrph485 said:


> what do you use for TCA treatment of Condyloma acuminatum.  my physician is putting 17000 and 17003 but i am looking at something different???????



TCA treatment is part of an E/M service.  It does not qualify as chemical destruction.


----------

